# York Rally 2016, 18-19 June: the UK's biggest recumbent, trike and HPV gathering?



## bikepete (15 May 2016)

Cyclechatters with interesting bikes are warmly invited to the York Rally 2016!

See here for what Cyclechatters thought about it last year:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/york-rally-2015-20-21st-june.170774/page-2

After being revived in 2015 by a new group of independent volunteers, the York Rally is now back for its second year. And even in 2015, it was a great gathering point for recumbents, trikes, HPVs of all sorts, tandems, e-bikes, all-abilities cycles and more! As well as many visitors' own bikes there were:

The British Human Power Club with their amazing display (and demo event on York Velodrome) 

Trade show exhibitors including ICE Trikes (with a test track) and Bikefix (with masses of machines from HP Velotechnik and others). Also JD Tandems, custom framebuilders, touring specialists...

Art bikes from Bikerescue, tallbikes, a pedal-powered jukebox, even a custom recumbent quad cargo bike whose owner had travelled over from Germany for the event!







We hope to have all that and more for 2016! See a few images here and more here in the 2015 event report.

Visit http://www.yorkrally.org for all the details, including campsite bookings, and see our latest poster below. We hope we'll see you there in June!


----------



## flake99please (15 May 2016)

I doubt I will have my Ti-Fly by then, otherwise....


----------



## Binka (15 May 2016)

I'm booked in already for camping! Should be a great weekend.


----------



## Falco Frank (15 May 2016)

Really enjoyed this last year, can we get a recumbent ride-out going?


----------



## bikepete (16 May 2016)

Thanks all! Re a recumbent ride - good point, I think it was mentioned last year. What we need is for someone to step forward and volunteer to lead it - that will involve sorting out a route in advance, doing a basic risk assessment and e.g. checking refreshment stops are open... if anyone's up for it, please do contact our rides co-ordinator Gary on rides@yorkrally.org and he will talk you through it all :-)


----------



## byegad (19 May 2016)

Looking forward to the Rally. I haven't decided which trike to take but will certainly have one with me!


----------



## ufkacbln (19 May 2016)

Falco Frank said:


> Really enjoyed this last year, can we get a recumbent ride-out going?



velovision used to organize a ride

Under new management, so I don't know about this year


----------



## bikepete (20 May 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> velovision used to organize a ride
> 
> Under new management, so I don't know about this year



Yup Howard is doing it this year, but that's only the evening pub ride on the Saturday, ~5 miles. Think there's call for a more 'proper' ride out during the day too... Pub "VV" ride usually gets a good mix of machines but it isn't recumbent-specific... :-)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 May 2016)

Camping ticket booked - sadly will be driving as a bit further to pedal than Mildenhall!


----------



## bikepete (27 May 2016)

We know we can't please everyone but would encourage you to give it another go :-) It's been under new management as of the 2015 event - the event didn't happen at all in 2013 or 2014. See what others thought of it in 2015 e.g. here.


----------



## windmiller (29 May 2016)

I thought last year the rally was much improved and a better atmosphere. Prior to this CTC were making a proper fist of it, probably would have ended up admission only if you're wearing a helmet..


----------



## bikepete (11 Jun 2016)

Last call for campsite advance bookings! There's under a week to go now until the Rally and we have to close campsite advance booking at midnight on Sunday - so get yourselves booked up this weekend to save some money, to be located with friends or club-mates, and to be fast-tracked when you arrive!

http://yorkrally.org/visitor-information/campsite-bookings/


----------



## Arellcat (12 Jun 2016)

I have my train tickets booked.  I might even get myself together enough to do the pub ride this time.


----------



## User10119 (12 Jun 2016)

I wonder if anyone has forewarned the Blacksmiths Arms that it is on.... after the year 'off' they were a leetle surprised last year when the hordes descended!

If anyone is planning a ride to them, check their website as it has gone more foody, with a carvery alongside the original menu (check days to find out when is carvery only and when is no-carvery and when is both!) and booking recommended on weekends.

Still good grub, huge portions and great value IMO.


----------



## bikepete (12 Jun 2016)

Yes indeed, new Velo Vision supremo Howard Yeomans has taken over the ride, and he mentioned he has warned the pub :-)


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jun 2016)

I went last year and it was a good day out.

I joined one of the easy rides to Riccall along the Solar System route.

The church hall stop was great, good food, keenly priced, served by friendly volunteers.

A fair bit to see on the Knavesmire when I got back, but don't expect NEC Bike Show scale attractions.

ICE were there with about a dozen trikes/quads you could try on a short track - a good opportunity to see unusual machinery at close quarters.

Spa from Harrogate brought a few bikes as did one or two other shops.

Reasonable selection of clothing, kit and components from several retailers.

One suggestion I would make would be some seating scattered around the site.

I bought a takeaway coffee and something to eat, but there was only a few seats in a tent to sit down to enjoy it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I went last year and it was a good day out.
> 
> I joined one of the easy rides to Riccall along the Solar System route.
> 
> ...


Take your own seat wherever you go......buy a recumbent trike!


----------



## bikepete (12 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I joined one of the easy rides to Riccall along the Solar System route.
> The church hall stop was great, good food, keenly priced, served by friendly volunteers.
> ...
> One suggestion I would make would be some seating scattered around the site.
> I bought a takeaway coffee and something to eat, but there was only a few seats in a tent to sit down to enjoy it.



Many thanks for the seating suggestion. I've just emailed it round the committee and we'll look into whether our marquee suppliers (or whoever it is who we hire tables, chairs etc. from) have something suitable. Might just be a bit late for this year but this sort of feedback is invaluable.

And as you mentioned it, here's a shot (by Dave Dodwell) from last year of (some of) the food at Riccall - a similar spread will be available this year too :-):


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jun 2016)

bikepete said:


> Many thanks for the seating suggestion. I've just emailed it round the committee and we'll look into whether our marquee suppliers (or whoever it is who we hire tables, chairs etc. from) have something suitable. Might just be a bit late for this year but this sort of feedback is invaluable.
> 
> And as you mentioned it, here's a shot from last year of (some of) the food at Riccall - a similar spread will be available this year too :-):



Thanks Pete.

The seating need not be anything special.

I've seen agricultural shows where they scatter a few bales around.

That might be too, er, agricultural, for the image your show is trying to portray, but a few basic benches is all that's needed.


----------



## bikepete (12 Jun 2016)

Yup I was thinking benches too. The plastic chairs used for indoors might get a bit scattered, especially if it gets windy. Straw bales might work though - if rainy they might get a bit soggy to sit on I imagine, but we've booked dry weather for the weekend, fingers crossed...:


----------

